
By July 2019,Bitcoin will require more electricity than the entire US now uses - vermontdevil
https://www.wired.com/story/bitcoin-mining-guzzles-energyand-its-carbon-footprint-just-keeps-growing
======
bob_theslob646
>The total energy use of this web of hardware is huge—an estimated 31
terawatt-hours per year. More than 150 individual countries in the world
consume less energy annually.

It would be interesting if the article stated which countries.

>And that power-hungry network is currently increasing its energy use every
day by about 450 gigawatt-hours, roughly the same amount of electricity the
entire country of Haiti uses in a year.

This article :

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ypkp3y/bitcoin-
is...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ypkp3y/bitcoin-is-still-
unsustainable)

In my opinion, Vice, does a much better job of explaining this phenomenon so
that the reader is able to quantify the electricity usage.

The author of the same article I shared above also did an article about
comparing electricity consumption of a bitcoin vs a credit card transaction
([https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ae3p7e/bitcoin-
is...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ae3p7e/bitcoin-is-
unsustainable))

>In 2015, I wrote that bitcoin had a big sustainability problem. Back then,
each bitcoin transaction represented roughly enough electricity to power 1.57
American households for a day— approximately _5,000 times more energy-
intensive than a credit card transaction_

